# Clocks in Cars



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm new to the fascinating world of horology, but have noticed that various watch companies have supplied clocks/ instruments for use in cars over the years.

I am not lucky enough to own a classic car, but one of other interests is cars of all types.

I have not found anything on the subject of clocks in motor vehicles in the search facility on TWF.

Does anyone have an interest in this area?

How about putting some pics up?

I'll start the ball rolling with a clock in one of my cars, but I'd love to see some others, please :


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I love it. No doubt the car is just as nice.

Why shouldn't vehicles have better than a digital read out?  No examples of my own I'm afraid, only owned a 2cv and a 1.2 Skoda fabia.

Would be cool to see a mechanical that could be automatically winded whilst driving else wound by an electric torque-controlled winder. Sorry, wandering off topic.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I have several, mostly wind-up. somewhere on this forum, is a conversation on "car clocks fitted to nicely wooden desk top mounts. my oldest car clock is 1933. I also have a few of the early 6 volt, powered by a solenoid winder. vinn


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ullevi said:


> I'm new to the fascinating world of horology, but have noticed that various watch companies have supplied clocks/ instruments for use in cars over the years.
> 
> I am not lucky enough to own a classic car, but one of other interests is cars of all types.
> 
> ...


 A Merc I surmise?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

This is one of mine, the Moparmatic. From what I have read this was an accessory for any Chrysler Corporation passenger car which was introduced in 1954 and used till 1956. It was designed to be fitted to the centre of the steering wheel.










This one was produced by Benrus with a 15 Jewel automatic movement which would be powered by the movement of the steering wheel.

The clock could also be wound by rotating the bezel and a red arrow marker on the crystal could be used to measure lapsed time. The time was set by depressing the button at the 11 o'clock position then turning the bezel.

The cost of the clock in 1954 was apparently $49.95 compared to $12-15 for a dash mount clock.


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

davidcxn said:


> This is one of mine, the Moparmatic. From what I have read this was an accessory for any Chrysler Corporation passenger car which was introduced in 1954 and used till 1956. It was designed to be fitted to the centre of the steering wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is lovely :thumbsup:

There must be a whole world of clocks/ instruments in vintage and classic cars, not to mention boats and planes (Hang on, there could be a film title in here somewhere...).

I certainly wish I had access to some old cars, just able to drool over them in museums and at shows.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Does this count ?

1920's Speedometer....










At the time courts would not uphold a speeding conviction unless police had vehicles fitted with these devices to record speeding infringements.

Sorry it's a 'bit' off topic.......... :tongue:


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Robin S said:


> A Merc I surmise?


 Yes, a Merc, well spotted.

I am sure my first car a rusty 1974 Mini 850 had a Smiths speedometer.


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Does this count ?
> 
> 1920's Speedometer....
> 
> ...


 Yes, it's fascinating to see these old instruments, and thanks for sharing- that is very nice indeed. It is very sad to see how so many of these old manufacturers no longer exist.

I live near Coventry and although I am not from this area, you get a real sense of what the local manufacturing industries must have been like by speaking to people.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I was looking at a 1930's Blower Bentley casually left on the car park at Bodnant Garden in North Wales on Sunday, almost as if it had never moved since the Lord and Lady left it there themselves. Something like this on the dash.










makes most of our watches look a bit naff dun't it. :biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nigel, that would be in the days when you were given an advanced driving assessment at the factory when you picked up your car from Mr Bentley himself! :yes:

No good to me, no space to fit a satnav 

Gorgeous bloody dash!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very good stuff ! I will post a car clock in the gallery.


----------

